
The Segment AWS Stack - yarapavan
https://segment.com/blog/the-segment-aws-stack/
======
yarapavan
Here is the architecture:
[https://github.com/segmentio/stack#architecture](https://github.com/segmentio/stack#architecture)

Github repo:
[https://github.com/segmentio/stack](https://github.com/segmentio/stack)

